# Devon Rex or Sphynx?



## shrm (Dec 30, 2004)

Devon Rex or Sphynx? Could someone tell me which cat is a more active breed, which could learn tricks better...? 

Thank you. 

shrm


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My sister has a cornish rex and she is about 5 yrs
old and very quick but sleeps alot too. Other wise
I dont know abuot devons or sphynx. It will be 
interesting to hear of others experiences with 
these breeds.

I do know they are special needs
type cats. No outside. Need to keep warm. 
Very sensitive cats. 

My sister 3 cornish rex
dont like to be held and arent the type to
walk up and cuddle with you. They are 
very aloof.

There is a devon rex up for adoption by SAFE
in Tucson. It was rescued from an older woman 
who had too many animals and had to remove
the animals.Alot of rescues are fostering them till 
they find good homes I heard.


----------



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a sphynx and he is wonderful! He comes when called and is always with me. He loves people and greets even strangers at the door and hops on their lap for attention. He is very silly! I swear he tries to make me laugh. He will hang from his cat tree and look over to see if I am watching him. He is quite a cutie!


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

If you are looking for an active low maintenance cat that loves to learn tricks look at the Abyssinian breed. They are quite the little clowns and SO smart! 
Mine comes when you call, plays fetch and has to be the center of attention when we have company. 

The Sphynx and Rex are great cats also and we almost bought both, but decided on the Abys.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I have two Devon Rex-ladies at the moment and they are really wonderful. They're very active, playful, social and cosy. The playfullness indicates that they're "easy" to teach stuff (if you can say it's easy to teach cats stuff). They're really quite similar to clowns, they often do thongs without really thinking it over so maybe they're not the smartest cats on earth :wink: 

Feel free to visit my website if you wanna se them and read about them.


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

At me live the Sphynx. They are tremendous animals. At me language does not turn to name the Sphynx - a cat. It not cats! It something improbable. Something mystical! I did not meet more active animals. Cleverer! More devoted. More loving. There is nothing better than a hot fragrant body of the Sphynx under a blanket. When you wake up under singing on an ear. When she takes my finger in the кулачек (from sphynxes very long fingers) and looks you in the face. The sphynx is an essence which live not in your house. This essence which lives on you! I Vera very much likes to sleep at me on shoulders. All of us do in the house together  we love together to go by train.
We go on walks to a wood. She sees off us from a house and meets. She is thrown on a neck, nestles all body and shivers. She speaks me - Rma-Ma! I so missed, do not leave more!  my Veronica very much likes to kiss  I Shall approach to it and I shall tell - give I you to a kiss  And she substitutes a cheek. It is direct collects pouting lips and extending a neck turning a cheek 
My Veronica very much likes to kiss  I Shall approach to it and I shall tell - give I you to a kiss  And she substitutes a cheek. It is direct collects pouting lips and extending a neck turning a cheek  Likes to kiss itself also. Will embrace strong, strong and will kiss on lips  
But in sphynxes there is a big lack - them always a little Appears desires to take one more, and more and more… 

Ps I hope it is possible to understand about what I has written


----------



## Layanna (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sol* At you very beautiful cats. You Geisha is magnificent!!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Layanna said:


> *Sol* At you very beautiful cats. You Geisha is magnificent!!


Thanks! She's a beauty and boy foes she know it :wink:


----------

